# XP pro startet nicht. - immer Neustart



## andyK (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen etwas älteren PC mit Win XP Pro SP2.
Von einem Tag auf den anderen wollte Windows nicht mehr starten. Der Bildschirm blieb schwarz.
Ich habe dann die einzig eingebaute PCI Karte (es war ein Modem) und und noch eine eigenartige Karte, wo ich glaube, dass es sich auch um ein Modem handelt, entfernt und siehe da, es kam wieder ein Bild. 

Aber:

Noch bevor das Logo kommt, startet sich der Rechner neu.

Ich habe auch schon mit F8 probiert, den automatischen Neustart auszuschalten, um zu sehen, wieso er das macht, aber es brachte nicht. Er startet trotzdem neu. 

chkdsk und fixboot brachten auch keine Besserung. Ebensowenig, wie die Reparieren-Funktion auf der XP CD. 

Für gewöhnlich würde ich den Rechner plätten und XP neu installieren. Nur dann sind ja auch alle Daten pfutsch, weil der Herr alles auf C speichern musste.

Habt ihr noch Ideen, was ich tun könnte?

Einen zweiten PC, wo ich die Platte als Slave dranhängen könnte, hab ich leider nicht.

Danke.


----------



## Araxis (3. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

die Frage klingt jetzt vielleicht blöd,.... aber hast Du zufällig eine bootfähige Diskette/CD/CD-ROM für Dein Betriebssystem? 

Ich bin mit XP jetzt nicht mehr so fit, aber konte man über die XP CD selbst nicht booten lassen, auch im abgesicherten Modus ohne alle Zusatztreiber und Dienste?

Alternativ könntest Du den Rechner mal mit einer "Knoppix" Version hochfahren und erstmal auf Viren und andere Unstimmigkeiten checken. (Gibts Knoppix überhaupt noch?)
Es gab da zumindest mal eine Linux basierende Boot CD mit der Du auf zB infizierte Windows Rechner zugreifen konntest. 
Da startet der erst einen Virenscanner und bootet danach mit Linux (glaub SUSE wars) hoch. Auf der Linux Oberfläche hast Du dann aber natürlich alle Daten Deiner Festpaltte zur Verfügung. 

Ansonsten fällt mir grad auch nicht mehr ein außer nen Kumpel zu fragen und Dir nen Rechner zu leihen  

MfG


----------



## andyK (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Araxis,

mit der CD startet er ohne Probleme. Aber halt nur sein Setup-Kram. Windows selber leider nicht.

Es ist im Startmenü auch vollkommen egal, was ich auswähle. Ob abgesicherter Modus, letzte funktionierende Version, Normal, 

er startet immer wieder neu. Nein halt. Wenn ich "normal starten" wähle, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Ohne Neustart.

Aber so eine Linux CD hab ich leider nicht. Auch grad niemanden mit nem Rechner in der Nähe. Alles "Laptopper"


----------



## Araxis (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Andy,

Lap-Topper gehen auch  
Im Handel bekommt man zB leere Gehäuse für externe Festplatten. Einfach die Platte da reinschrauben (natürlich auch das richtige Gehäuse kaufen) und per USB an einen Laptop anschließen. 

MfG


----------



## andyK (3. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist natürlich ne gescheite und auch kostengünstige Variante. Werd mich da mal nach umschauen. 
Aber gibts denn da wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Araxis (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn Dir quasi kaum Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen, wird es etwas eng  

Ich habe grade nochmal nach "Knoppix" geschaut und das gibt es tatsächlich noch. 
Vielleicht könntest Du einen Deiner "Laptopper" ja bitten, Dir das runter zu laden und zu brennen

Da dieses Programm kostenlos ist, gibt es da auch keine Probleme  

Infos zu dem "kleinen Betriebssystem", sowie Downloadmöglichkeiten und Antworten auf alle weiteren fragen findest Du direkt auf deren Hompage:

http://www.knoppix.org/


Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter


MfG


----------

